# Alum creek



## JBLLURE (Oct 4, 2008)

went to alum wensday slammed the fish caught several nice eyes my brother caught a good largemouth including a huge smallmouth looked like a big football i also caught one muskie i put The pic on the alum muskie thread


----------



## 1garageman (Jun 4, 2010)

AWESOME! My father and I are heading up there for the first time this weekend. Hope we have some luck.


----------



## BIGWALNUT SMALLIE (Feb 3, 2009)

wow nice fish...sucks to see those nice bass taken out though...there are plenty of better tasting fish that could have replced those bass.


----------



## BeatsWorkin2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice Smallie!


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

BIGWALNUT SMALLIE said:


> wow nice fish...sucks to see those nice bass taken out though...there are plenty of better tasting fish that could have replced those bass.


Eh quality control is needed for a habitat to grow. Nice fish none-the-less!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Alum is stacked with bass. He's not hurting anything. Good fish.


----------



## JBLLURE (Oct 4, 2008)

me personally i dont keep bass now eyes are tasty and i always keep them he caught those bass his choice but im sure its defently not going to hert alum that lake defently has alot of big smallies it


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

muskarp said:


> alum is stacked with bass. He's not hurting anything. Good fish.


if everybody that fishes there keeps a couple of bass everytime they fish, it will start hurting the place.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't keep bass myself but it is his right to do so. I grew up eating LM bass and I loved it as a kid. It is his license dollars that put those bass there in the first place.

Nice mixed bag catch, btw. Congrats.


----------



## cptn_janks (May 30, 2010)

conley1414 said:


> if everybody that fishes there keeps a couple of bass everytime they fish, it will start hurting the place.


that implies that everyone who fishes there CATCHES a couple bass every time they fish.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

No offense but the license dollars put the saugeye there, bass have never been stocked by the odnr in alum as far as i know.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

striperfreak said:


> No offense but the license dollars put the saugeye there, bass have never been stocked by the odnr in alum as far as i know.


No offense taken. I'm no fisheries expert. I was just trying to say that he didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

hey jb you get all those off of points, in the morning or eve?


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

striperfreak said:


> No offense but the license dollars put the saugeye there, bass have never been stocked by the odnr in alum as far as i know.


Actually, when it was impounded it was probably given a few stockings.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Whining about it doesn't put the fish back. This argument happens every time. His choice, his right. It's legal, let the man be proud of his fish!!!! In Ohio there are bass everywhere. I've not been to a lake or a pond that doesn't have any. If he goes out and outsmarts the fish, and decides to eat it, end of story!! This post is about bass and saugeye caught on alum creek! In life you can only be responsible for your own decisions, so a pat on the back to those who catch and release, and enjoy your meal to those who don't. Great fish!!! I'm actually kind of jealous, I catch some good largemouth fishing for saugeye, but rarely end up with a good smallie. As much as I hope it's always a saugeye on the end of my line, I wouldn't mind a nice big smallie


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Lot's of jumping to conclusions going on here. It's not like he took pictures in his garage or on a deck. Have you considered that he had a camera in the car, or just wanted to get some props at the ramp and then released them? If you saw Kevin VanDam holding up some fish at the weigh-in, you would not assume he had them for dinner.

That is an outing which you will never forget!


----------



## BIGWALNUT SMALLIE (Feb 3, 2009)

oh i would say they are nice and stiff...unless he trained them to just lay on that hot black tailgate.....lol


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i cant believe this guy's catching so much criticism for keeping 2 bass. he even said they werent his, they were his brothers. its TWO bass....you guys will live.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

funny thing is i have never heard a saugeye fisherman say they hated to see a bass fisherman take saugeye from a lake. i have seen guys that were fishing in a bass tournament keep saugeyes to eat because they were not catching bass. if a guy works his but off and spends money for fishing equipment and all his license fees then he derserves to keep what is legal no matter what the species is. good job on the catch no matter if you threw them back or ate them.


----------



## db1534 (Mar 18, 2010)

Its really not a big deal at all fish swallow hooks and die and fish get eaten by other fish all the time, so really 2 bass for the frying pan does that really matter?


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

BIGWALNUT SMALLIE said:


> oh i would say they are nice and stiff...unless he trained them to just lay on that hot black tailgate.....lol


Funniest thing I've read on here in a while! LMAO! 

Yes, it's legal. Yes, Alum missing those two bass won't hurt it one bit. But...just because some folks see their demise as a waste doesn't mean they can't respectfully offer this young man some advice from the other side.

That said, for all we know, since they were most likely trolling, those fish could have been mortally wounded on the strike.

My advice, if you want to keep bass (I've cleaned 25 from public water this year), keep the 11 to 14 inchers. They are by far superior table fare to their older cousins.

Know the resource. Alum can stand it. But, as conley stated, if everyone did it, she might see problems.  If I saw a kept smallie out of the Darby that size, I'd have a little more to say.

It has been my experience that pictures like this represent anglers just learning the art. Even the novice find themselves in the right place, at the right time once in a while. I'm sure the boys will grow beyond this day, and mushy bass flesh won't become habit forming.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

"Catch & Release" versus "Put in the Grease".......... "Trophy Deer Hunting" versus "Meat Hunting"....... The Anti's are smiling! Get my point!


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice fish, good job!!


----------



## JBLLURE (Oct 4, 2008)

dan got them in the morning fished till 1 fishing shut down after 12 all on points trolled then switched to casting


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I release 85% of my fish, and 100% of bass. I do respect though that he caught these and was just putting the pics on here to show what he caught. It is getting boring every time someone posts like this that people turn it into a debate by their comments. That is why some of us do not even put our pics of fish on here anymore. All he did was put pics of two bass on here, and he is going to eat them, so what, he deserves it.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks jb, great catch at alum , that place can be tough.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

BIGWALNUT SMALLIE said:


> wow nice fish...sucks to see those nice bass taken out though...there are plenty of better tasting fish that could have replced those bass.


Like smallmouths maybe??????????? Why don't you edit your post and quit raining on his parade????????? Also I know a lot of people who like LMB better than a lot of fish. Are you the resident fish taster to be able to tell people what are the best fish to eat?

I think you're a little envious....Try some sometime, the're a lot better than you think


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Wiper Swiper said:


> just because some folks see their demise as a waste doesn't mean they can't respectfully offer this young man some advice from the other side.


I don't see anywhere where your advice or anyone else's was sought by these anglers



Wiper Swiper said:


> My advice, if you want to keep bass
> Know the resource.


You seem to be inclined to offer your advice often, in multiple forums, on many topics, but not once have I seen anyone seek out your advice, instead you seek them out to offer it up. I don't see fishing reports or information just your "advice"



Wiper Swiper said:


> If I saw a kept smallie out of the Darby that size, I'd have a little more to say.


And it would carry the same weight as all of your "advice" carries



Wiper Swiper said:


> It has been my experience that pictures like this represent anglers just learning the art. Even the novice find themselves in the right place, at the right time once in a while.


The arrogance displayed in this statement is amazing.


All of you that get all bent about someone keeping a bass need to quit trying to shove your beliefs down someone else's throat. Just from the fact that you offer "advice" and lecture to someone that doesn't perform to your standards tells me full well that if someone was trying to force their beliefs on you, you all would be screaming bloody hell.

Everyone should be able to believe what they want without some sanctimonious individuals offering up their unsolicited condemnation and "advice"

You all have the right to think what you want, say what you want, push any agenda you want, just not here. Time to stop this kind of stuff or move on.

Kim


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Lundy said:


> You all have the right to think what you want, say what you want, push any agenda you want, just not here. Time to stop this kind of stuff or move on.


For the record, my "agenda" is simply conservation of Ohio's natural resources and a passion for the art of angling. If expressing that is contrary to the mission statement of the site, I apologize. When you eat and breathe fishing like I have for decades, lessons learned become pretty darn resolute. 

PM on the way.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Lundy said:


> All of you that get all bent about someone keeping a bass need to quit trying to shove your beliefs down someone else's throat. Just from the fact that you offer "advice" and lecture to someone that doesn't perform to your standards tells me full well that if someone was trying to force their beliefs on you, you all would be screaming bloody hell.
> 
> Everyone should be able to believe what they want without some sanctimonious individuals offering up their unsolicited condemnation and "advice"
> 
> ...


Very well said on all accounts, Kim.


----------



## cptn_janks (May 30, 2010)

Lundy said:


> I don't see anywhere where your advice or anyone else's was sought by these anglers


its a public forum. people are going to offer their opinions, solicited or not. welcome to the internet.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

cptn_janks said:


> its a public forum. people are going to offer their opinions, solicited or not. welcome to the internet.


True that...but when they're the same old unsolicted opinions, it get's stale.

So having said that, let's not turn this thread away from it's original intent.


----------



## cptn_janks (May 30, 2010)

yes it does get stale for sure. i dunno though, thats just how forums seem to be. the same stuff gets re-hashed a hundred times... just the ways of the interwebs i guess lol.


nice fish tho


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

cptn_janks said:


> yes it does get stale for sure. i dunno though, thats just how forums seem to be. the same stuff gets re-hashed a hundred times... just the ways of the interwebs i guess lol.


No doubt!!. The same subjects get beaten around over and over again, that is to be expected. Just part of the Internet experience

What is troublesome to me is the same contentious subject re-hashed, over and over again, by the SAME individuals


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Very nice catch there, I need to get back to alum and away from Buckeye for a trip or two those pics may of just done it thanks.


----------



## JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS (Mar 27, 2009)

JBLLURE said:


> went to alum wensday slammed the fish caught several nice eyes my brother caught a good largemouth including a huge smallmouth looked like a big football i also caught one muskie i put The pic on the alum muskie thread



JBLLURE,

that is a nice set of eye's that you caught. Alum can really put up a challenge and the jet ski'ers don't help, I understand why early morning fishing holds all the bites.
what rig were you trolling?


----------



## JBLLURE (Oct 4, 2008)

yeah alum can be a good challenge most of are fish came on big lures cotton cordell big xraps and large shad raps sr7 alum is a pretty good drive for me so i usually go during the weekday dont like the boat traffic of the weekends same as deer earlly moring weekdays good fishing can be done


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

BIGWALNUT SMALLIE said:


> oh i would say they are nice and stiff...unless he trained them to just lay on that hot black tailgate.....lol


Oh yeah, I was just looking at the picture where he was holding them. Maybe that's a new hybrid bassaugey laying on top of the pile.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

wow streamstalker is this your debut on trying to become a comedian because that was an ignorant comment you made. in case you didnt realize that bass on the tailgate is the same one he held in picture 1 and picture 2 is of the saugeye that he caught. this fella did not do a damn thing wrong so if you got smart a$$ comments to make keep them to yourself or for that matter anyone else. since people are saying this a public forum and everybody has an opinion well this was mine. this guy posted a report and pictures of a good day he had on alum creek and if anybody cant do that without getting ridiculed then i will not post anymore if this is what these forums are going to be like. this is getting way out of hand.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Amen this post needs removed


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

killingtime said:


> wow streamstalker is this your debut on trying to become a comedian because that was an ignorant comment you made. in case you didnt realize that bass on the tailgate is the same one he held in picture 1 and picture 2 is of the saugeye that he caught. this fella did not do a damn thing wrong so if you got smart a$$ comments to make keep them to yourself or for that matter anyone else. since people are saying this a public forum and everybody has an opinion well this was mine. this guy posted a report and pictures of a good day he had on alum creek and if anybody cant do that without getting ridiculed then i will not post anymore if this is what these forums are going to be like. this is getting way out of hand.


Okay. In my first post I was just saying that people were jumping to conclusions as to whether or not he kept the bass because he was still lakeside--no comment on whether or not you should keep bass--only a comment on what a memorable day that would be for the OP. 

I had not looked at this thread since then and noticed that *the very next poster *pointed out what I missed (that same bass was in the second picture on top of the saugeye). I was only commenting on that and nothing else--just thought I was looking at a pile of saugeye the first time. If anything it was just a poke at myself for a lack of fish ID skills. I did not mean to offend you or anyone else, and I certainly was not ridiculing the OP. 

Once again, it was just a wink back at BIGWALNUT SMALLIE for pointing out my lack of observation.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

So how about we just argue back and forth until the thread is Totally full of BS??  Getting it back on topic. Nice fish! Wish I woulda landed a few like that last weekend on Alum. Ended up boating 1 decent channel(released haha) and had a couple bites but thats about it. First time on the lake though. Again, nice fish.. How'd they fry up?


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

if some people would have stayed on the topic that he had a good day fishing instead getting on him for keeping a bass then we would not be in this situation. one persons comment leads to alot of misunderstanding of other posts. thats where some comments should have gotten deleted to prevent this. good fishing to all.


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

Nice fish! Did you keep the muskie too?


----------



## JBLLURE (Oct 4, 2008)

i hope some of you realize none of this bothers me there is alot of people on here and when you post things this is what could happen i plan on heading back out to alum this week my brother is not going due to he has to work so no bass will be kept lol 

i will be going back to alum this thursday in the morning i dont have an open seat but you can tag along in youre floating device i dont mind send me a message if your interested


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

yea this thread has ran far enough. 

Nice catch JBLLURE, keep the reports coming.


Some of you need to go fishing!!!!!!:F:G


----------

